# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Betsy Ross [Leda, Albatross, Amalfi, Star of Venice]

## mastrokostas

> Συνέχεια σε όσα αναφέρονται παραπάνω με μια άλλη φωτογραφία του ΟΛΠ. Σε αυτήν βλέπουμε το λιμάνι του Πειραιά την ίδια ημέρα, αλλά από μια άλλη οπτική γωνιά. Διακρίνονται μεταξύ άλλων το "Αίολος", το Ουρανός", το "Grecia Express", το "Achille Lauro", το "Παλόμα", ίσως το "Silver Paloma" (, το "Ionian Sun", καθώς και όλοι οι άλλοι παλιόφιλοι (αλλά από διαφορετική οπτική γωνιά).
> Πιστεύω, ότι είναι του 1987 γιατί μετά τα Βεντουρόπλοια άλλαξαν σινιάλα στά πλαϊνά τους.
> Η φωτογραφία δημοσιεύεται στο βιβλίο "Το χρονικό μιας πολιτείας: Πειραιάς 1835-2005) του Γιάννη Ε. Χατζημανωλάκη που εκδόθηκε από το Δήμο Πειραιά το 2005. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1001


Το βαπορι που ειναι στο κεφαλοσκαλο στην παγοδα με μπλε χρωμα ποιο ειναι ?Οποιος το βρει θα ειναι μαγκας !!!!!Και θελω το ονομα που εχει στην φωτο .

----------


## Ellinis

> Το βαπορι που ειναι στο κεφαλοσκαλο στην παγοδα με μπλε χρωμα ποιο ειναι ?Οποιος το βρει θα ειναι μαγκας !!!!!Και θελω το ονομα που εχει στην φωτο .


Αν εννοείς το Betsy Ross, τα εύσημα πάνε στον Finnpartner_1966



> στο κεφαλι του μολου το Betsy Ross (και οχι το Acchile Lauro) ... Το Betsy Ross ναυλωθηκε απο την Dolphin Hellas στην American Star Lines και πηρε αυτο το ονομα το 1988.

----------


## mastrokostas

> στο κεφαλι του μολου το Betsy Ross (και οχι το Acchile Lauro), διπλα απο το τελωνειο το Silver Paloma, διπλα του το Paloma, το Ionian Sun, το Ολυμπια, τα αγαπημενα μου Καμιρος-Ιαλυσος, και το Κυδων... Το Betsy Ross ναυλωθηκε απο την Dolphin Hellas στην American Star Lines και πηρε αυτο το ονομα το 1988. Ποτε μετασκευαστηκε το Grecia Express? ?


Ξερεις πολλα μπραβο!!!!!!!
Δεν ειχα διαβασει το μηνημα σου .Σαν Betsy Ross εκανε κρουαζιερες στην Νοτια Αφρικη για περιπου δυο μηνες απο Durban, αλλα διεκοψε τα ταξιδια του λογο της κακης καταστασεις του μηχανοστασιου. Ηρθε Πειραια απο cape town με ενα καζανι και με 10 μιλια ταχυτητα.
ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΡΓΟ !!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ξερεις πολλα μπραβο!!!!!!!
> Δεν ειχα διαβασει το μηνημα σου .Σαν Betsy Ross εκανε κρουαζιερες στην Νοτια Αφρικη για περιπου δυο μηνες απο Durban, αλλα διεκοψε τα ταξιδια του λογο της κακης καταστασεις του μηχανοστασιου. Ηρθε Πειραια απο cape town με ενα καζανι και με 10 μιλια ταχυτητα.
> ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΡΓΟ !!!!



Ομορφο καραβακι φαινεται. Δεν ξερω αν το εχω δει live. Μονο απο φωτο το ξερω. Φτιαγμενο στηn Bρεταννια, στο Swan HUnter & Wigham Richardson,  στο Wallsend-On-Tyne, με το ονομα LEDA. Εχω βρει φωτογραφιες του original και κατα τη μετασκευη. Λογικα ηταν 35 χρονων οταν εγιναν ολα αυτα.... Παλιο δηλαδη..... Τωρα, δεν ειμαι και μηχανικος να ξερω ακριβως, παντως σε ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ομορφο καραβακι φαινεται. Δεν ξερω αν το εχω δει live. Μονο απο φωτο το ξερω. Φτιαγμενο στηn Bρεταννια, στο Swan HUnter & Wigham Richardson, στο Wallsend-On-Tyne, με το ονομα LEDA. Εχω βρει φωτογραφιες του original και κατα τη μετασκευη. Λογικα ηταν 35 χρονων οταν εγιναν ολα αυτα.... Παλιο δηλαδη..... Τωρα, δεν ειμαι και μηχανικος να ξερω ακριβως, παντως σε ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες!!


Το χειρότερο βαπόρι που έχω συναντήσει στην εμπορική ναυτιλία !Πρώτη μέρα το πήρα στο Durban κατά της έξη το πρωί ,και κατάφερα να παω για ύπνο στην καμπίνα μου στις τέσσερις το αλλο πρωί ,και με ξύπνησαν στης πέντε .Αν βρεθούμε σε καμία συνάντηση έχω να σου πω πολλές ιστορίες από αυτό το πλοίο .Μόνο το αεροπορικό ταξίδι σου λεω . Αθήνα – Ρώμη – Λισσαβόνα – Ζαΐρ (δεν θυμάμαι την πόλη )-Γιοχάνεσμπουργκ – Ντουρμπαν .Ταξίδευα δυο μέρες !
Το βαπόρι το είχε αγοράσει από τον Αγγελόπουλο κάποιος Αννινος που ήταν πράκτορας της Ηπειρωτικής στην Αμερική .
Πάντως αν ειναι εύκολο βαλε σε παρακαλω τις φωτο που έχεις .

----------


## Ellinis

Δύο φωτο της Betsy και από εμένα. 
Η πρώτη χωρίς όνομα γραμμένο με φόντο το ΑΤΛΑΣ είναι με τα σινιάλα της Dolphin Hellas, νομίζω τέλος του 89, άρα έχοντας επιστρέψει από το ταξίδι που περιγράφει ο mastrokostas. 

BETSY1.jpg

και η δεύτερη ως ΑΜΑΛΦΙ με παρέα το ΙΑΣΩΝ λιγους μήνες αργότερα με τα σινιάλα της Lauro να μπαίνουν στην τσιμινιέρα του.

betsy ross - iason.jpg 

Και κάτι εγκυκλοπαιδικό, η Betsy Ross ήταν μια Αμερικανίδα η οποία λέγεται οτι έραψε την πρώτη αμερικάνικη σημαία. 
Περισσότερο εδώ.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Δύο φωτο της Betsy και από εμένα. 
> Η πρώτη χωρίς όνομα γραμμένο με φόντο το ΑΤΛΑΣ είναι με τα σινιάλα της Dolphin Hellas, νομίζω τέλος του 89, άρα έχοντας επιστρέψει από το ταξίδι που περιγράφει ο mastrokostas. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1047
> 
> και η δεύτερη ως ΑΜΑΛΦΙ με παρέα το ΙΑΣΩΝ λιγους μήνες αργότερα με τα σινιάλα της Lauro να μπαίνουν στην τσιμινιέρα του.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1048
> 
> ...


Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε.
Πω! Πω! το ρημάδι για βαπόρι το βλέπω και θυμάμαι την ταλαιπωρία που τράβηξα εκεί μέσα .
¶τλας, άλλο κάτεργο !

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Mastrokosta, μια ερωτηση. Κατεργα ηταν και τα δυο λογω μηχανοστασιου (κακης συντηρησης) ή λογω οτι και τα δυο ειχαν τουρμπινες?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Mastrokosta, μια ερωτηση. Κατεργα ηταν και τα δυο λογω μηχανοστασιου (κακης συντηρησης) ή λογω οτι και τα δυο ειχαν τουρμπινες?


Κάτεργα ήταν το πρώτο Betsy Ross, διότι το είχαν παρατήσει το βαπόρι χωρίς συντήρηση , γενικά στο μηχανοστάσιο αλλά ιδικά στο ηλεκτρικό του κομμάτι , σε ηλεκτρομηχανές και μοτέρ . Λόγο παλαιοτητος είχε ρεύμα DC και γι αυτό από μόνο του το έκανε αυτό που λεμε βαρύ βαπόρι . Τα μηχανοστάσια στα βαπόρια που έχουν τουρμπίνες είναι συνήθως τα καθαρότερα . Ε αυτό ήταν το χειρότερο μηχανοστάσιο ,και το ποιο βρόμικο ! και λόγο το ότι οι περισσότερες σωλήνες ατμού δεν ήταν καλά μονωμένες ,η θερμοκρασία έφτανε σε ορισμένα σημεία και τους 60 βαθμούς . Η τουμποσκονη δεν περιγράφετε . Δεν μπορούσαμε να αναπνεύσουμε . 
Εγώ κάθισα τρεις μήνες και όχι συμπληρωμένους , έχασα δεκα κιλά , στο κρεβάτι κοιμόμουν σπάνια .Κοιμόμουν στο πάτωμα στην μοκέτα διότι δεν προλάβαινα ,μόλις με έπαιρνε ο ύπνος με έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο να τρέξω σε κάποια βλάβη .Και βλάβες χοντρές .Κάηκε η μια γεννήτρια , η άλλη είχε πρόβλημα από την αρχή με το governor ,πήραμε φωτιά στον πίνακα σε έναν διακόπτη γεννήτριας ,και στο τσακ να πάθουμε blackout ,έσκασε το επαγώγιμο στον ένα από τους δυο ανεμιστήρες καζανιού , πλημμύρισαν οι βόθροι γιατί δεν είχαν αλαρμ υψηλής στάθμης κτλ κτλ ..... 
Ο ¶τλας ήταν και αυτό με καζάνια και τουρμπίνες ,όλο πατέντα ,αλλά ο κύριος λόγος που το έκανε κάτεργο ήταν ο Πρώτος μηχανικός .Το βαπόρι αυτό πουλήθηκε κάπου στην Αμερική για καζίνο ,το ταξίδεψαν για λιγο οι Έλληνες μηχανικοί και μόλις το παρέδωσαν σε μια εβδομάδα κάηκαν και τα δύο καζάνια του .
Πιστεύω να σε βοήθησα να καταλάβεις γιατί ήταν κάτεργα .

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aρα κατεργα λογω κακης συντηρησης. Τον Chief τον αφηνω απέξω.... Οσο αναφορα το Aτλας, πουληθηκε οπως αναφερεις σε Αμερικανους για πλωτο καζινο. Μετονομαστηκε σε Pride Of Missisippi, και εφυγε προς τα δυτικα τελη του 1988. Το 1991 μετονομαστηκε σε Pride Of Galveston και το 1993 σε Copa Casino, οπου και παροπλιστηκε στο Gulfport του Missisippi. Το 2002 μεταφερθηκε στην Αlabama, στο Atlantic Marine Shipyard. Την επομενη χρονια πουληθηκε για scrap, και εφυγε ρυμουλκουμενο για την Ινδια τον Μαρτη. Κατα την ρυμουλκυση, το πλοιο παρουσιασε εισρροη υδατων, και τελικα βουλαξε στις ακτες της Δομινικανης Δημοκατιας, σε βαθος 2.500 μετρων στις 16-3-2003.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το θυμαμαι το 1999 εν πλω για Βενετια με 20κ. 
με πρασινη τσιμινιερα,ως STAR of VENICE.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ξεχάσαμε να πούμε ότι με τον Αγγελόπουλο ταξίδευε με το όνομα  Albatros .

----------


## Ellinis

Ξέθαψα και μια φωτο του πλοίου ως Bestsy Ross και με τα σινιάλα της American Star Lines.
Προέρχεται από περιοδικό όπου το διαφήμιζε ως "ενα από τα καλύτερα κρουαζιεροπλοία του κόσμου".

Αλήθεια το σινιάλο στη τσιμινιέρα που περιτριγυρίζεται από αστέρια τι απεικόνιζε?

betsy ross close.jpg

----------


## esperos

Να  προσθέσω  και  εγώ  ότι  το  πλοίο,  επί  πλοιοκτησίας  Αγγελόπουλου,  πήρε  για  ολιγώτερο  από  ένα  φεγγάρι,  το  όνομα  ALLEGRO  λόγω  ναύλωσης  του  σε  Αμερικανική  εταιρεία, μια  ναύλωση  που  όμως  έληξε  με το  ξεκίνημα  της.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ξέθαψα και μια φωτο του πλοίου ως Bestsy Ross και με τα σινιάλα της American Star Lines.
> Προέρχεται από περιοδικό όπου το διαφήμιζε ως "ενα από τα καλύτερα κρουαζιεροπλοία του κόσμου".
> 
> Αλήθεια το σινιάλο στη τσιμινιέρα που περιτριγυρίζεται από αστέρια τι απεικόνιζε?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1128


Φέρε μου τον τύπο να του πω εγώ το καλύτερο κρουαζεροπλοιο του κόσμου !
Όσο για το σινιάλο θα έλεγα τι συμβολίζει αλλά καλύτερα να το αποφύγω.

----------


## Ellinis

mastrokosta λένε πως πίσω από μεγάλα μίση κρύβονται μεγάλοι έρωτες. 
Μπας και τελικά το είχες ερωτευτεί το τιμημένο??? :mrgreen:

----------


## mastrokostas

> mastrokosta λένε πως πίσω από μεγάλα μίση κρύβονται μεγάλοι έρωτες. 
> Μπας και τελικά το είχες ερωτευτεί το τιμημένο??? :mrgreen:


Φίλε μου Ellinis τραβηχτηκα τόσο πολύ σε αυτό το βαπόρι όσο δεν το βάζει ανθρώπινος νους .Έλα σε μια συνάντηση να σου πω τις τότε ιστορίες και θα καταλάβεις .Το αποκορύφωμα ήταν ότι όταν ξεμπαρκάρισα δεν με πλήρωναν κιόλας .

----------


## nautikos

Εδω παρατηρουμε το τελος του καραβιου...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φαντάζομαι την χαρά του *mastrokostas* μόλις δει τις φωτογραφίες σου ναυτικέ !!!

Μέχρι πόστερ βλέπω να τις κάνει, ειδικά την δεξιά. :wink:

Ξέχωρα από την πλάκα πάντως, είναι πάντα θλιβερό θέαμα ένα καράβι που διαλύεται.....

----------


## mastrokostas

Τα βαπόρια δεν φταιν σε τίποτα . Είναι άψυχες μάζες που εμείς οι άνθρωποι τους δίνουμε ζωή .ΓιΆ αυτό ακούς ιστορίες ότι ο ένας πέρασε καλά σε ένα βαπόρι και κάποιος άλλος δεν πέρασε .Είναι ανάλογα με το πλήρωμα 
Δεν ήξερα ότι πήγε για διάλυση . Σίγουρα στεναχωρήθηκα που το βλέπω , διότι έζησα και εκεί κάποιον καιρό στην θάλασσα , έστω και αν βασανίστηκα . Το βαποράκι δεν έφταιγε σε τίποτα . Αυτοί που το είχαν παρατήσει εφταιγαν.
Είναι άσχημο πράγμα να βλέπεις ένα βαπόρι να διαλύεται όπως και να έχει .

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Mastrokosta, καπως ετσι το βλεπω κι εγω το θεμα! Τελοσπαντων, επειδη δεν γουσταρω τις φωτο στα διαλυτηρια, παρτε μερικα link απο το shipsnostalgia, που δειχνουν το πλοιο σε καλυτερες μερες!

 Leda at Bergen, 1961.
Leda passing Groyne South Shields
Albatross conversion at Perama 1980s.
Albatross entering Pireaus.
Albatross entering Pireaus (Stern View).
Betsy Ross at Pireaus

----------


## mastrokostas

> Mastrokosta, καπως ετσι το βλεπω κι εγω το θεμα! Τελοσπαντων, επειδη δεν γουσταρω τις φωτο στα διαλυτηρια, παρτε μερικα link απο το shipsnostalgia, που δειχνουν το πλοιο σε καλυτερες μερες!
> 
> Leda at Bergen, 1961.
> Leda passing Groyne South Shields
> Albatross conversion at Perama 1980s.
> Albatross entering Pireaus.
> Albatross entering Pireaus (Stern View).
> Betsy Ross at Pireaus


 
Ωραίες φωτογραφίες . Σ’ ευχαριστώ!

----------


## mastrokostas

Σπάνιες στιγμές χαλάρωσης .

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια φωτο του στα τελευταία του ως Star of Venice εδώ.

----------


## esperos

Για τον Μαστροκώστα που δέθηκε τόσο μαζί του. Δύο φώτο από την αναχώρηση του από Πειραιά για Νότια Αφρική. Στην Ηετιωνεία Ακτή μόλις τελείωσε την παραλαβή καυσίμων και απόπλους με τους καθιερωμένους χαιρετιστήριους συριγμούς.

albatros as betsyross sailing for safrica.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Τώρα είναι δυνατόν ο mastrokostas να μήν συγκινηθεί??? O esperos προκαλεί το συναίσθημα μας!

----------


## mastrokostas

Παίζετε με τον πόνο μου .!Βλέπω το κρενακι της πλωρης και θυμήθηκα ,μια μέρα στης Σεϋχέλλες όπου πέφτουμε δίπλα, και δεν δούλευε αυτό ο κρένι για να κατεβάσουν την σκάλα να βγουν οι επιβάτες έξω .Ότι πατέντα υπήρχε την έκανα, για να μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε τον κόσμο έξω .Αυτό που λενε οι ναυτικοί …ψωμί ξεκούραστο ! 
Σ' ευχαριστώ πολυ για τις φωτογραφίες esperos !

----------


## nautikos

_Μαστροκωστα_ θες να θυμηθεις λιγο πως ειναι να περπατας στα καταστρωματα του *Betsy Ross*? Τοτε η παρακατω φωτο θα σε βοηθησει :Very Happy: . Ξυλινη κουβερτα και η λεπτομερεια με το τιμονι στην πρυμνη επισης πολυ καλη!

br.jpg
Πηγη:flickr.com

----------


## mastrokostas

Υπάρχει και μια άλλη λεπτομέρεια που είναι ο μηχανισμός για τα δισκάκια σκοποβολής αριστερά από τον ιστό της σημαίας ! Αν δεν κάνω λάθος  λέγετε trap shooting .
Τα ξύλινα καταστρώματα είναι πράγματι πανέμορφα ,αλλά και αν είναι βρεγμένα γλιστρούν επικίνδυνα. .

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το έζησα για 3 βδομάδες το 1987 ως Albatross επί Αγγελόπουλου σαν Αξιωματικός Εκδρομών (Shore Excursion Officer) αντικαταστώντας τον μόνιμο Αξιωματικό Εκδρομών. Ηταν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση τότε και από σύμπτωση καπετάνιος ήταν ο θείος μου ο μακαρίτης Τάσος Παπαγιάννης. Καλές εποχές.

----------


## Ellinis

Καιρό ειχαμε να το θυμηθούμε και ο mastrokostas θα πάθει έλλειψη :mrgreen:

Να λοιπόν η θέα προς τα πρυμα, με φόντο το AUSONIA και αν δεν κάνω λάθος τη Γένοβα

albatross genoa.jpg
Πηγή: φωτογραφίες του Γ.Κουρούπη από το περιοδικο Ναυτέλληνας (1985)

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Δεξια διακρινω ενα απο τα αδελφα Καζαξταν και τα ρεστα...?

----------


## Ellinis

έτσι λέω και εγώ

----------


## starce

Sinfono kai ego. Inai to AUSONIA me ta sinialia this ICI - ITALIA CROCIERE INTERNAZIONALI (Costa Armatori - Italia di Navigazione - Maglieviras). Dexia prepi na inai ena Rossiko.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δεν κάνεις λάθος Αρη είναι η Τζένοβα. Θυμάμαι το καράβι την ίδια ακριβώς θέση, το 1985 με το πλήρωμα του Ausonia να κάνει απεργία ενώ όλος ο κόσμος είχε ήδη επιβιβαστεί. Φανταστείτε σκηνές....

----------


## mastrokostas

> Καιρό ειχαμε να το θυμηθούμε και ο mastrokostas θα πάθει έλλειψη :mrgreen:
> 
> Να λοιπόν η θέα προς τα πρυμα, με φόντο το AUSONIA και αν δεν κάνω λάθος τη Γένοβα
> 
> albatross genoa.jpg
> Πηγή: φωτογραφίες του Γ.Κουρούπη από το περιοδικο Ναυτέλληνας (1985)


Σ ευχαριστώ που με θυμάσαι !Αυτό το παλούκι με το μπλε χρώμα στο επάνω μερος, είναι η εξάτμιση μιας ντίζελ ηλεκτρομηχανής που είχε πρίμα στο μηχανοστάσιο .Ο χωρος αυτος είχε έναν υποτυπώδη εξαερισμό ,και όταν πηγαίναμε εκεί για δουλεία, ο ιδρώτας ποτάμι .Η σάουνα μπροστά σε αυτόν τον χώρο, ηταν ένας δροσερός παράδεισος .

----------


## Ship's Agent

Hello friends

Please find herewith attached as 1 st the official company postcard of Stargas Cruises S.R.L. / Star Crociere Italia postcard of the TSS STAR OF VENICE showing the ship in Venice, and in 2nd the official ship photo that used to be sold on board only.

Please note that the "S" logo of Stargas does not exist on this picture!!!

Enjoy!  :Wink:   :Very Happy:   :Razz: 
Star of Venice 1.JPG
Star of Venice 2 - official company photo.JPG

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is an original postcard of her as Leda when she was owned and operated by Bergen Line. Also some brochures spanning the length of her career! She had an incredible and varied life under many different guises. All the best Henry.
scan0139.jpg

scan0140.jpg

scan0141.jpg

scan0142.jpg

scan0143.jpg

----------


## Ship's Agent

Henry

Great broschures...congratulations!

----------


## britanis

great collection henry

----------


## Haddock

Dimas and Henry, thank you for sharing! Fabulous collection!

----------


## Ellinis

> Please note that the "S" logo of Stargas does not exist on this picture!!!


Interesting the first postcard must be from her last years, as this "S" logo at the funnel can also be seen at her last photos at Aliaga.




> Also some brochures spanning the length of her career! She had an incredible and varied life under many different guises.


A very colourful life, especially since 1988 when she was chartered to American Star Line as the BETSY ROSS. She was supposed to cruise in the US but she never went there although some down payments had been collected.
Instead she cruised in the Med. I guess she was not a success and there was some discussion that she would sail instead as the IONIAN DOLPHIN for her owners.
However, in 12/88-1/89 she went to South Africa under sub-charter to TFC.
In 1989 she was sub-chartered to Star Lauro as the AMALFI but she was arrested in 10/89 at Venice due to debts (incurred in 1988?)

In 10/90 she was auctioned to Stargas and renamed STAR OF VENICE.
In 1992 she was used as a accommodation ship at Genoa and then in Pianosa (reportedly in connection to mafia prisoners). When these colourful assignments were over she was laid up at Rijeka in 1993. 
Surprisingly she returned to cruising in 1998. In 2000 she was used as a hotel ship at Ravenna. 
Finally sold to be scrapped at Aliaga in August 2001.

----------


## Haddock

A beautiful *shot* of her as Leda from the website of George Robinson.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αλμπατρος...* 

000005.jpg 
_  Διαφημιστικη   καρτποσταλ της Dolphin Hellas Shipping sa_

----------


## esperos

Ίσως  το  πρώτο  διαφημιστικό  που κυκλοφόρησε  του  πλοίου. Φαίνεται  η  καλιτεχνική  απεικόνιση  του  πλοίου  διαφορετική  βέβαια  από  την  πραγματικότητα.

ALBATROSS.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Esperos what an interesting brochure. The artists impression on the cover seems to be modelled on a ship called the Riviera which Dolphin Hellas also intended to operate but which burnt out and sank before she could start her service (I think she was the ex Varna, Ocean Monarch) however this particular drawing bears a closer resemblance to an earlier ship of the Cosulich Line called the Riviera Prima (later Viking Princess) which also met a tragic end in 1966. I wonder whether there was any connection between this ship and the Greek company or the drawing is just a coincidence?

Many thanks again for such an incredible brochure. The earliest one I have on Dolphin Hellas is the 1986 which I have already posted in the forum.
Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Henry, the resemblence to the Viking Princess, was either coincidence or the artist actually used her as a model. However there was not any ties with a Greek company, as she was owned and manned by Norwegians.

----------


## Apostolos

Για τον φίλο μου Μαστοκώστα...

albatros1.jpg

albatros2.jpg

albatros3.jpg

BETSY ROSS.jpg

Photos by Albert Novelli

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Διακρίνονται το Vasco da Gama πρύμα του Betsy Ross και ο Αργοναύτης στην πλώρη του.

----------


## Naias II

Μια ωραία postcard που βρήκα σήμερα, αλλά θέλω τη βοήθειά σας στην αναγνώριση  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

img26.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μια ωραία postcard που βρήκα σήμερα, αλλά θέλω τη βοήθειά σας στην αναγνώριση 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62298


Φιλε Naias II ειναι το κρουαζιεροπλοιο Betsy Ross.  Πολυ ομορφη καρτποσταλ!

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση φίλε Apollon  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Nα κάνω και ένα Χριστουγεννιάτικο δωράκι στο φίλο μαστροκώστα που 21 χρόνια πριν, τέτοιες μέρες, πάλευε με τα χούγια του εικονιζόμενου.  :Wink: 

betsy ross.jpg
πηγή: Cruise Ships of the World, Cairis.

----------


## mastrokostas

Tropical night στην πρύμη! Μερικές φωτο από τα ταξίδια του πλοιου στην νότια Αφρική το 89.

σάρωση0004.jpg

σάρωση0005.jpg

σάρωση0006.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Tropical night στην πρύμη! Μερικές φωτο από τα ταξίδια του πλοιου στην νότια Αφρική το 89.
> 
> σάρωση0004.jpg
> 
> σάρωση0005.jpg
> 
> σάρωση0006.jpg


Το μοντέλο του πλοίου ήταν ζαχαρωτό ή κανονικό? :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Μαστροκώστα, στην πρώτη φωτο ποιός από όλους είσαι; Για τη δεύτερη δεν ρωτάω, βγάζει μάτια! :mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## mastrokostas

Στην πρώτη φωτο δεν είναι χορευτές !Αλλά οι μηχανικοί του πλοίου !Έτσι κυκλοφορούσαμε στο μηχανοστάσιο ! :Razz: 
Για την δεύτερη εγώ δεν είμαι ,είναι άλλα συγγενικά πρόσωπα!  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Here is an original postcard of her as Leda when she was owned and operated by Bergen Line. Also some brochures spanning the length of her career! She had an incredible and varied life under many different guises. All the best Henry.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33376Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33377Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33378Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33379Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33380


                         Το *Leda* της _Bergen Line_ στο λιμανι Lerwick των νησιων Shetland πριν ελθει στην Ελλαδα και γινει το πλοιο *Betsy Ross*

Oι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο το γνωστο μας Shetland Museum http://photos.shetland-museum.org.uk που μας εχει δωσει τοσες πολλες και καλες φωτογραφιες πλοιων που ηλθαν να περασουν τα τελευταια χρονια της ζωης τους στην Ελλαδα

*Leda* of _Bergen Line_ at the port of Lerwick in Shetland islands in northern UK on May 29, 1961. Photographs taken by JA Hughson and posted in the site of the Shetland Museum http://photos.shetland-museum.org.uk 

Leda 1961 JA Highson.jpeg

Leda0.jpeg

Leda3.jpeg

----------


## lostromos

Έχει πάει στα διαλυτήρια?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έχει πάει στα διαλυτήρια?


Δεν ξερω. Το εχω χασει

----------


## lostromos

> Δεν ξερω. Το εχω χασει


Απ' ότι φαίνεται, ναι. Γι' αυτό το έχεις χάσει...

----------


## Rocinante

Ναι βεβαια εχει διαλυθει. Υπαρχουν και φωτογραφιες του Selim San απο την διαλυση στο Aliaga.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ναι βεβαια εχει διαλυθει.


Αφού λίγο έλειψε να διαλύσει εμάς ,το διέλυσαν τελικά !

----------


## lostromos

Εδώ μιά μπροσούρα της Hapag-Lloyd (1985) που το είχε ναυλώσει για ένα χρόνο άν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## lostromos

Και μερικές φωτογραφίες από τότε:

Γράφει από πίσω η φωτογραφία
5/8/85
Πλάτος 80° 30' Β, Μήκος 004° 30' Α
Αρκτικός κύκλος, ώρα 23:00




Στα φιορδ...



Η γέφυρα του πλοίου (ξενάγηση επιβατών).

----------


## Observation76

Nα κάνω μια ερώτηση λιγο of topic? 

Πρώτα να πω πως μου κακοφάνηκε που το βαπόρι βουλιαξε. Όσα καράβια έχω συμπαθήσει για διαφορους λόγους και μαθαίνω πως βούλιαξαν η διαλύθηκαν, παντα νοιώθω λιγο παράξενα.

Να ρωτήσω λοιπόν κατα πόσο αυτά τα βουλιάγματα είναι πραγματικά ατυχήματα μεχρι να φτάσουν στο λιμάνι της διαλυσης τους η τα αφήνουν να βουλιάξουν για τον χ-ψ λόγο.

Και ρωτάω γιατι έχω διαβάσει για δεκάδες καράβια που ενω ηταν πολύ κοντά στο λιμάνι διάλυσης τελικά ποτέ δεν έφτασαν σε αυτό αλλα βούλιαξαν λίγα μίλια μακριά του.

Είναι απλά τυχαίο λόγω της κακής τους κατάστασης μια και τα βαπόρια ειναι αφημένα πολύ καιρό στη τύχη τους, η για κάποιο λόγο δεν συμφερε ο διαμελισμός τους, και of the record, έπαιρναν κάποια εντολή για να τα βουλιάξουν?

Μπορεί η ερώτηση μου να ειναι και ανόητη δεν ξέρω.

----------


## lostromos

Το Star of Venice δεν βούλιαξε, αλλά διαλύθηκε στο Aliaga της Τουρκίας.
Τώρα αυτό που ρωτάς, έχει πολλές απαντήσεις.
Πχ το πλοίο που πάει για διάλυση που είναι παραδοτέο? Στο λιμάνι απ' όπου ξεκινάει (οπότε ταξιδεύει προς το διαλυτήριο με ευθύνη του διαλυτηρίου), ή στο λιμάνι διάλυσης (οπότε ταξιδεύει με ευθύνη του ιδιοκτήτη του) κλπ.
Και πολλά άλλα, πχ διακύμανση τιμών scrap, ασφαλισμένη αξία του πλοίου κλπ κλπ

----------


## Observation76

> Το Star of Venice δεν βούλιαξε, αλλά διαλύθηκε στο Aliaga της Τουρκίας.
> Τώρα αυτό που ρωτάς, έχει πολλές απαντήσεις.
> Πχ το πλοίο που πάει για διάλυση που είναι παραδοτέο? Στο λιμάνι απ' όπου ξεκινάει (οπότε ταξιδεύει προς το διαλυτήριο με ευθύνη του διαλυτηρίου), ή στο λιμάνι διάλυσης (οπότε ταξιδεύει με ευθύνη του ιδιοκτήτη του) κλπ.
> Και πολλά άλλα, πχ διακύμανση τιμών scrap, ασφαλισμένη αξία του πλοίου κλπ κλπ


2 σελίδες πίσω νομίζω πως διάβασα οτι βούλιαξε. Ευχάριστο πως δεν βυθίστηκε.
Όντως όπως γράφεις κάτι πρέπει να παίζει με αυτά τα βουλιάγματα.

----------


## Ellinis

αν και off topic θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω γιατί δεν μου αρέσει να αιωρούνται "θεωρίες συνομωσίας". Το πιο συνηθες στις μέρες μας είναι τα καράβια που πάνε για σκραπ να τα αγοράζουν μεσάζοντες οι οποίοι και τα παραδίδουν στο διαλυτήριο. Επομένως εαν χαθεί το καράβι πρωτού προλάβουν να το μεταπωλήσουν στο διαλυτή, τότε έχουν χάσει τα λεφτά τους. Νομίζω οτι η βύθιση ενός πλοίου εν πλώ για το διαλυτήριο δεν έχει πολλές πιθανότητες να θεωρηθεί ύποπτη.

----------


## Observation76

> αν και off topic θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω γιατί δεν μου αρέσει να αιωρούνται "θεωρίες συνομωσίας". Το πιο συνηθες στις μέρες μας είναι τα καράβια που πάνε για σκραπ να τα αγοράζουν μεσάζοντες οι οποίοι και τα παραδίδουν στο διαλυτήριο. Επομένως εαν χαθεί το καράβι πρωτού προλάβουν να το μεταπωλήσουν στο διαλυτή, τότε έχουν χάσει τα λεφτά τους. Νομίζω οτι η βύθιση ενός πλοίου εν πλώ για το διαλυτήριο δεν έχει πολλές πιθανότητες να θεωρηθεί ύποπτη.


Για αυτό ακριβώς τον λόγο έγραψα και πως μπορεί να είναι και ανόητο που κάνω τετοια σκέψη και ερώτηση.
Απλά μου έκανε εντύπωση το γεγονός πως πολλά καράβια που πάνε προς διάλυση τελικά βουλιάζουν πριν φτάσουν το λιμάνι προορισμού τους.

Έτσι όπως το εξηγείς και γω συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Δεν φαίνεται πως υπάρχει κάποιο άμεσο τουλαχιστον συμφέρον για να προτιμηθεί να το βουλιάξουν παρα να το παραδώσουν για σκραπ.

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## Ellinis

> Και μερικές φωτογραφίες από τότε:
> 
> Γράφει από πίσω η φωτογραφία
> 5/8/85
> Πλάτος 80° 30' Β, Μήκος 004° 30' Α
> Αρκτικός κύκλος, ώρα 23:00
> 
> Στα φιορδ...
> 
> Η γέφυρα του πλοίου (ξενάγηση επιβατών).


Φίλε lostromos, οι φωτο είναι υπέροχες, ειδικά αυτή στα φιορδ! 

Με την ευκαιρία, ξέρει κανείς εαν η εταιρεία Star Cruise Lines που το επαναδραστηριοποίησε το 1998 ήταν ελληνικών συμφερόντων; 
Ο Henry είχε ανεβάσει εδώ μια μπροσούρα της και ανακάλυψα οτι η έδρα της εταιρίας ήταν στον Πειραιά.

----------


## lostromos

Ψάχνοντας στο Lloyds με το ΙΜΟ (5205253), βλέπω να γράφει σαν Registered owners:

1988 Betsy Ross (Dolphin Hellas)
1989 Amalfi (Beacon Seaways)
1991 Star of Venice (Valgas Tdg).

H Star Cruise line μπορεί να ήταν όντως ελληνική, ενώ o Owner να ήταν off-shore.

----------


## esperos

Tελευταίος  πλοιοκτήτης  του  πλοίου  υπήρξε  ο  Ιταλός  Salvatore  Pianura  με  ιδιόκτητο  στόλο  υγραεριοφόρων  και  με  έδρα  την  Βενετία.
Το  πλοίο  του  κατεκυρώθηκε σε  πλειστηριασμό  και  ενεγράφη  κάτω  από  την  εταιρεία  Valgas  Trading  Ltd  με  έδρα  στα  νησιά  Vanuatu.
Όπως  μου  είχε  αναφερθεί  από  πρόσωπο  που  εργαζόταν  στην  εταιρεία  Pianura  ''Stargas''  στις  προθέσεις  του  πλοιοκτήτη  ήταν  η  αντικατάσταση  των  ζημιογόνων  ατμοστροβίλων  του  πλοίου  με  μηχανές  ντήζελ  κάτι  όμως  που  δεν  έγινε  και  έτσι  το  πλοίο  κατέληξε  τελικά  στους   διαλυτές.

----------


## mastrokostas

> στις προθέσεις του πλοιοκτήτη ήταν η αντικατάσταση των ζημιογόνων ατμοστροβίλων του πλοίου με μηχανές ντήζελ κάτι όμως που δεν έγινε και έτσι το πλοίο κατέληξε τελικά στους διαλυτές.


Το βαπόρι δεν ήταν σε καλή κατάσταση σε κανέναν τομέα .Το μηχανοστάσιο-ηλεκτροστασιο ήθελε ξήλωμα όλο . Ξενοδοχειακό επίσης .Τα δίκτυα σάπια . ¶ρα τι να κραταγε από αυτό !Όσο και αν προσπάθησαν να το συνεφέρουν με επισκευές ,δεν μαζευόταν με τίποτα ,και γι αυτό είχε αυτήν την κατάληξη .

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ψάχνοντας στο Lloyds με το ΙΜΟ (5205253), βλέπω να γράφει σαν Registered owners:
> 
> 1988 Betsy Ross (Dolphin Hellas)
> 1989 Amalfi (Beacon Seaways)
> 1991 Star of Venice (Valgas Tdg).
> 
> H Star Cruise line μπορεί να ήταν όντως ελληνική, ενώ o Owner να ήταν off-shore.


Για να βοηθήσω λίγο, η American Star Lines ιδρύθηκε από τον Δημήτρη ¶ννινο, πρώην στέλεχος της Ηπειρωτικής (αν θυμάμαι καλά) στην Νέα Υόρκη και κατόπιν διευθυντής στο τουριστικό γραφείο ιδιοκτησίας Χ. Κουλουβάτου (CHAT tours-ξενοδοχεία ΑΜΑΛΙΑ, κλπ) Traveline Inc. N. York. Τον γνώριζα προσωπικά και εγώ δούλευα στο Traveline στο Τορόντο ένα διάστημα. Παραιτήθηκε από την Traveline και ίδρυσε την ASL ναυλώνοντας το Albatross που ονόμασε Betsy Ross για να τραβήξει Αμερικάνικη πελατεία.
Υποθέτω ότι το πλοίο άλλαξε μετά διαχείριση και ιδιοκτησία.

----------


## mastrokostas

Βρήκα και μια φωτο από άφιξη του πλοίου στο Durban το 1988 ,στα λίγα ταξίδια του στην Νότια Αφρική . 
50140.jpg
Source :www.shipspotting.com

----------


## Ellinis

Μετά τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου που τράβηξε ο Albert Novelli και είδαμε εδώ, ας δούμε άλλη μια.

Αυτή τη φορά με το όνομα ALLEGRO, το 1984-85, πριν ή μετά από τη ναύλωση του στην Allegro Cruises, μια θυγατρική του Βραζιλιάνικου tour operator Saitecin. 

Το τι έγινε στην πρώτη κρουαζιέρα μας περιγράφει το παρακάτω απόσπασμα από το περιοδικό Travel Editor:




> Most people come home from a cruise and gush about how great it was. But not always. As on any trip, things can go wrong. I relate this bad-news cruising incident because it teaches a lesson: They were on a ship in the middle of the Caribbean Sea when they got the word. The cruise operator had gone bankrupt. When they flew to Greece in November, the 26 envisioned a hassle-free vacation starting with a stay in Athens followed by a 27-day cruise through the Mediterranean, to Africa, South America and finally to the Caribbean and Nassau. Everything was planned and paid for, including airline tickets for the flight home from Nassau to Florida.
> Everything went smoothly until three days before the cruise was due to end. As the ship Allegro steamed through the Caribbean, notices were slid under cabin doors early one morning announcing that the company that chartered the ship, Allegro Cruise Lines, a Brazilian company with offices in Los Angeles, had gone out of business.
> Instead of heading for St. Croix in the Virgin Islands and then to the final port in Nassau as planned, the notice said, the ship would save fuel by heading for the nearest port, San Juan, Puerto Rico, where the cruise would end.
> ``We are sorry for the inconvenience,`` the notice said, explaining that the ship owners, Dolphin-Hellas Shipping of Greece, had leased the ship to Allegro and had already incurred a loss of $3 million because of the bankruptcy. The ship would arrive the next morning in San Juan, passengers were told.
> The owners would endeavor to later reimburse the difference between the cost of the Nassau-Florida flight ($52) and the San Juan-Miami flight ($159.20), according to the notice. Angry passengers got off in San Juan, where most made their way to the airport, dug for the fare and went home.


ALLEGRO.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η νορβηγική ναυτιλιακή εταιρία Det Bergenske Dampskibsselskab (Bergen Line) έχοντας χάσει το καλύτερο καράβι της Vega κατά την διάρκεια του ΒΆ παγκοσμίου πολέμου, ήθελε να ναυπηγήσει έναν αντικαταστάτη ο οποίος ήρθε το 1953 με το ελληνικό όνομα Leda (Λήδα). Η ναυπήγηση του νέου πλοίου ξεκίνησε το 1952 στα γνωστά ναυπηγεία Swan, Hunter & Wigham Richardson στο Wallsend και η καθέλκυση έγινε τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1952 από την Πριγκίπισσα της Νορβηγίας Astrid. Το νέο πλοίο ήταν πολύ μοντέρνο σε εμφάνιση και καινοτόμο για την εποχή του με αλουμινένια υπερκατασκευή, άλμπουρο σε σχήμα τριπόδου πάνω από την γέφυρα, ηλεκτρικούς γερανούς στην πλώρη αντί για παραδοσιακές μπίγες, σταθερωτήρες Denny Brown, και λεπτή πλώρη με μεγάλη κλίση. Το μόνο παράδοξο στοιχείο του ήταν η επιλογή ατμομηχανών για ταχύτητα και έλλειψη κραδασμών αντί δηζελομηχανών. Το εκτόπισμά του ήταν 6.670 τόνοι, μήκος 134 μέτρα, 119 επιβάτες Α΄ θέσης και 384 Τουριστικής, είχε δύο ατμοστρόβιλους Parsons 13.000 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 22 knots. Το καράβι φορώντας την χαρακτηριστική μαύρη φορεσιά της Bergen Line και την μαύρη τσιμινιέρα με τις λευκές ρίγες παραδόθηκε τον Απρίλιο του 1953 για να ξεκινήσει την σύνδεση του Bergen και Stavanger της Νορβηγίας με το λιμάνι του Newcastle στην Αγγλία. ¶λλη καινοτομία του ήταν το εστιατόριο self-service της Τουριστικής θέσης και ότι όλες οι καμπίνες είχαν κρύο και ζεστό νερό(!). Υπήρχαν αμπάρια στην πλώρη όπου υπήρχε και περιορισμένος χώρος για μερικά αυτοκίνητα που φορτωνόντουσαν με την βοήθεια των ηλεκτρικών γερανών του πλοίου. Η ψηλή ταχύτητά του επέτρεπε την μείωση του χρόνου προς τα λιμάνια του δρομολογίου του και η ύπαρξη σταθερωτήρων στην μόνιμα ταραγμένη Βόρεια Θάλασσα το έκανε δημοφιλές στους επιβάτες και μπροστά από τον ανταγωνισμό σε κρατήσεις. Πριν ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγιά του και κατά την διάρκεια των δοκιμαστικών προσεγγίσεων σε λιμάνια της Νορβηγίας με προσκεκλημένο τον Βασιλιά Haakon, κάθισε στα αβαθή στο Oslofjord προξενώντας ζημιές στην πλώρη και ντροπιάζοντας την εταιρία του μπρος στον Βασιλιά της Νορβηγίας. Τα χρόνια που ακολούθησαν πέρασαν χωρίς συμβάντα για το καράβι εκτός από μία μικρής έκτασης σύγκρουση στον ποταμό Tyne του Newcastle το 1962 και δύο ολιγόωρες βλάβες των στροβίλων εν πλω το 63 και 1969. Η δεκαετία του 70 είχε αλλάξει τις συνήθειες των επιβατών της γραμμής οι οποίοι είτε πετούσαν πλέον με το αεροπλάνο ή έπαιρναν μαζί τους το αυτοκίνητό τους και προτιμούσαν τα πιο μοντέρνα και πολυτελή ferry της Bergen Line. Το Leda έχοντας χαμηλή πληρότητα παροπλίζεται το 1974 στο Bergen και παραμένει στην ίδια κατάσταση μέχρι το 1977. Την χρονιά αυτή αγοράζεται από τα νορβηγικά ναυπηγεία Stord Vaerft που το χρησιμοποιούν για την στέγαση των εργαζομένων στα ναυπηγεία σαν πλωτό ξενοδοχείο. Το 1979 αγοράζεται από την εταιρία του Κουβέϊτ Kuwait Livestock Trading & Transport Co. με σκοπό την μετατροπή του σε πλοίο μεταφοράς ζώων, αλλά ευτυχώς η μετατροπή δεν υλοποιείται και ναυλώνεται για χρήση πάλι πλωτού ξενοδοχείου, αυτή τη φορά στο Stornoway των Εβρίδων (Σκωτία) των εργαζομένων στις πετρελαιοπηγές της Βόρειας Θάλασσας. Την περίοδο της Κουβετιανής ιδιοκτησίας αλλάζει όνομα σε Najla ή Nalja, δεν έγινε γνωστό πιο από τα δύο ήταν στην πραγματικότητα, γιατί διπλογράφηκε από λάθος στα αρχεία του LloydΆs και με τις δύο ονομασίες. Η ναύλωση έληξε το 1980 και το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε και πάλι, αυτή τη φορά στο Stavanger. Την περίοδο εκείνη η ελληνική Dolphin (Hellas) Cruises του Ανάργυρου Αγγελόπουλου (πρώην καπετάνιου της εταιρίας του Κ. Ευθυμιάδη) ετοίμαζε το πλοίο της Riviera (πρώην Ocean Monarch της Furness Withy) που το προόριζε για κρουαζιέρες με το «κλεμμένο» όνομα Reina Del Mar και κατά την διάρκεια της μετασκευής στα Αμπελάκια(??) της Σαλαμίνας στις 28 Μαίου του 1981 το πλοίο καταστρέφεται από πυρκαγιά, τουμπάρει και βυθίζεται λίγες ημέρες αργότερα στην Κυνοσούρα όπου είχε μεταφερθεί. Η Dolphin (Hellas) αγοράζει το παροπλισμένο Najla και παρόλο το μικρό μέγεθός του σε σχέση με το χαμένο καράβι, το μετασκευάζει για κρουαζιερόπλοιο με το προσωρινό όνομα Albatros επί τρία ολόκληρα χρόνια στο Πέραμα (ΝΑΥΣΙ). Κατά την μετασκευή αφαιρείται το κατάρτι πρύμα, προεκτείνεται η αλουμινένια υπερκατασκευή πρύμα-πλώρα, η ογκώδης τσιμινιέρα αλλάζει ελαφρώς σχήμα, δημιουργείται μεγάλο ανοικτό κατάστρωμα για ηλιοθεραπεία με πισίνα στην πρύμη και δημιουργούνται νέοι εσωτερικοί χώροι με καζίνο, σαλόνι για το ζωντανό θέαμα διασκέδασης, μπουτίκ, ντισκοτέκ, κλπ. Οι καμπίνες διαμορφώνονται όλες με ατομική τουαλέτα, ραδιόφωνο, κλιματισμό και τηλέφωνο για 484 επιβάτες. Όταν τελειώνει η μετασκευή τον Απρίλιο του 1984 το πλοίο ξεκινά 10-13ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στην Μεσόγειο για κάποιο διάστημα και στην συνέχεια ναυλώνεται από εταιρία της νοτίου Αμερικής για κρουαζιέρες γύρω από την νότιο Αμερική με το ταιριαστό για την περιοχή όνομα Alegro. Η ναυλώτρια όμως εταιρία χρεοκοπεί και ναυλώνεται για κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική από το Montego Bay της Τζαμάϊκα με χρεοκοπία και της νέας ναυλώτριας εταιρίας. Το καλοκαίρι του 1985 (με καπετάνιο τον θείο μου Τάσο Παπαγιάννη) ναυλώνεται για κρουαζιέρες στην Μεσόγειο, Κανάριες νήσους και Σκανδιναβία από θυγατρική του γερμανικού κολοσσού Hapag Lloyd, με το όνομα Albatross (με δύο s). Τα επόμενα δύο καλοκαίρια 1986-87 κάνει 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες για την Dolphin (Hellas) Cruises με έδρα την Βενετία προς Ντουμπρόβνικ, Ιτέα (Δελφοί), Κόρινθο, Πειραιά, Μύκονο, Κουσάντασι, Ηράκλειο, Σαντορίνη, Κέρκυρα και πίσω στην Βενετία. Μία προσωπική παρένθεση εδώ: Τον Μάϊο του 1987 παρέμεινα τρεις εβδομάδες πάνω στο καράβι σαν αντικαταστάτης του Αξιωματικού Εκδρομών (Shore Excursion Manager) έχοντας και την ευχάριστη παρέα του θείου μου καπτα-Τάσου, στην γέφυρα του οποίου πέρασα σχεδόν όλες τις ελεύθερες ώρες μου, και οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι το καράβι παρόλη την έλλειψη προϊστορίας της εταιρίας του είχε καλή ατμόσφαιρα και ήταν φροντισμένο τότε. Το 1988 ναυλώνεται από την νεοσυσταθείσα ελληνικών συμφερόντων American Star Line η οποία το προορίζει για κρουαζιέρες Αμερικανών από την Φλόριδα (Fort Lauderdale) στον Αμαζόνιο με το όνομα (της αμερικανίδας που έκανε την πρώτη αμερικανική σημαία) Betsy Ross με ελληνική όμως σημαία. Εδώ θα μου επιτρέψετε μία δεύτερη προσωπική παρένθεση: Πρόεδρος και διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της American Star Line ήταν ο Δημήτρης ¶ννινος πρώην στέλεχος της Ηπειρωτικής στην Νέα Υόρκη, τον οποίο γνώρισα σαν συνεργάτη όταν στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 80 ήταν Διευθυντής του τουριστικού πρακτορείου του Χρήστου Κουλουβάτου (Chat Tours, Amalia Hotels, κλπ) Traveline Inc. στην Νέα Υόρκη, και εγώ εργαζόμουν για κάποιο διάστημα στο Traveline του Τορόντο του Καναδά. Οι κρατήσεις της American Star Line δεν απέδωσαν τα αναμενόμενα και το καράβι με την νέα σκούρα μπλε φορεσιά του παρέμεινε στην Μεσόγειο για κρουαζιέρες από Βενετία και Πειραιά χωρίς ιδιαίτερη επιτυχία με αποτέλεσμα κάποια διαστήματα ακινησίας στον Πειραιά. Η Dolphin (Hellas) σκέφτεται να το λειτουργήσει η ίδια και πάλι αλλά μία υπο-ναύλωση της American Star Line, αυτή τη φορά προς την TFC Cruises, στην Νότιο Αφρική και τον Ινδικό ωκεανό το στέλνει στο Κέηπ Τάουν. Η κατάσταση όμως του καραβιού που παρουσιάζει πολλά προβλήματα με τα ηλεκτρικά και τις αποχετεύσεις του αναγκάζουν γρήγορα την ναυλώτρια να ακυρώσει την ναύλωση με την αιτιολογία ότι το καράβι δεν μπορεί να διατηρήσει την ταχύτητα των 16 knots και να ανταποκριθεί στο πρόγραμμα της κρουαζιέρας. Ακολουθεί νέα υπο-ναύλωση στην StarLauro το 1989, η οποία όμως είναι μόνο η σκιά της άλλοτε μεγάλης Lauro, για 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από την Βενετία με το όνομα Amalfi. Ο κατήφορος για το ταλαιπωρημένο καράβι έχει προ πολλού αρχίσει, και συνεχίζεται πλέον με γρήγορα βήματα. Η ιδιοκτησία του καραβιού έχει περάσει στην Βeacon Seaways Maritime Co. με ελληνική σημαία και τον Οκτώβριο του 1989 κρατείται ένα χρόνο μέχρι τον Δεκέμβριο του 1990 στην Βενετία για χρέη μέχρι τον εκπλειστηριασμό του στην ιταλική Stargas ιδιοκτήτρια δεξαμενόπλοιων. Το καράβι αλλάζει και πάλι όνομα σε Star of Venice με σημαία ευκαιρίας του Vanuatu και κατά την παραμονή του στην Βενετία to 1991 παίρνει φωτιά και οδηγείται σε ναυπηγείο της Rijeka για επισκευές. Το 1992 κάνει χρέη ξενοδοχείου για αστυνομικούς της αστυνομικής Ακαδημίας της Ιταλίας στην Γένοβα και το νησάκι Pianosa όπου κρατούνται σε φυλακή ιταλοί μαφιόζοι. Παροπλίζεται και πάλι στην Βενετία, αγοράζεται το 1993 από την εταιρία Newport Shipping Co με σημαία Παναμά και στην συνέχεια το 1995 από την Star of Venice πάλι με σημαία Παναμά και εκτελεί κάποιες κρουαζιέρες για την Mediterranean Cruises το 1998 άλλά η κακή κατάσταση του καραβιού δεν επιτρέπει άλλες κρουαζιέρες και ρυμουλκείται στην Ravenna της Ιταλίας για χρέη πλωτού ξενοδοχείου. Το 2001 πωλείται για σκραπ στην Aliaga της Τουρκίας όπου οδηγείται τον Αύγουστο για διάλυση. Κατά την διάλυσή του καταλαμβάνεται από μέλη της Greenpeace που διαμαρτύρονται για την οικολογική καταστροφή που προξενούν τα διαλυτήρια.

Με την χαρακτηριστική μαύρη φορεσιά της Bergen Line σαν Leda

Leda_Bergen_Line.jpg
Στο Πέραμα κατά την μετασκευή στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο Albatros

Albatross_ex_Leda_rebuilding_at_Perama.jpg
Σαν Albatross της Dolphin Hellas στον Πειραιά

Albatross_ex_Leda_at_Piraeus.jpg
Με τα χρώματα της American Star Line σαν Betsy Ross

Betsy_Ross1.jpg
Με τα παρδαλά χρώματα σαν Star of Venice στην Γένοβα

Star_of_Venice.jpg
πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, shipspotting

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Attractive photo by Giorgio Ghiglioni on Navi e Armatori showing her unusual colours at the end of her varied career, which although not particularly suited to older classic liners did give her a more modern streamlined look! Its also curious to note how they painted a narrow double band of green on the lookout casing of her forward mast and the top edge of the lifeboats.

Henry.

1363888882.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LEDA ,στα ελληνικα Ληδα, σε μια φωτο απο το SHIPS NOSTALGIA

Bergenske_Leda.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πόζες του κατάλευκου ΑΛΜΠΑΤΡΟΣ με τα σινιάλα της Dolphin Hellas. Από τη συλλογή του Νορβηγικού Ναυτικού Μουσείου και υποψιάζομαι μέσα από το φακό του Π.Λελέκη ή του A.Scrimali.
Ωραίο φαινόταν το ρημάδι!

1877.jpg 1876.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία κοντινή φωτογραφία του Albatross από το 1984 μέσα στον ισθμό της Κορίνθου από το μέλος Raether του shipspotting.com

Albatross_Corinth.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μερικές πόζες του ΑΛΜΠΑΤΡΟΣ από κάποια επίσκεψη του, νομίζω, στο Αμβούργο

albatross 2.jpg albatross 3.jpg albatross1.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Unusual photo of her with Dolphin Hellas funnel colours and dark blue hull as Betsy Ross from the Tyne-built ships website.

Henry.

Betsy_Ross-1953.jpg

----------


## Rasa Sayang

here some plans of Leda, Betsy Ross and Star of Venice

Leda DP 1.jpgLeda DP 2.jpgBetsy Ross DP.jpgStar of Venice DP.jpgStar of Venice DP b.jpg

----------

